# *Coming Soon* Netgain AC Motors!!!



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

_http://blog.evtv.me/2012/10/denouement/

"...George Hamstra and Netgain Motors absolutely stunned the assembly with an entire LINE of AC motors and controllers ranging from 30kw theoretically up to 600kW in automotive grade from a Korean source they have just this week signed the contract with. And so Netgain, it would appear, will finally bring us a true combination AC motor and inverter in significant power. No word on pricing yet but it looked like under 300v (my dream come to life) and hopefully at an achievable price point instead of the ridiculous $30,000 solutions that have been barely hanging out there...."
_


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't wait to get the prices.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw that same thing and got all excited, but it looks like there is absolutely no information other than that anywhere online about what will be available or even rough estimates on pricing. So many questions and so little available information.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I just cleaned the armature on my DC motor today and watched nervously as it sparked while accelerating to high RPM. Can't wait to go AC!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

George and the rest of Netgain have been providing little "wink wink nudge nudge" hints about this for a while now. I can't wait!


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

DAMN... why I never heard of it ...

Everything run in Korea but I never heard it newspaper or something..

I'm the only EV forum ownner in Korea..

Damn..

And I sure it's price over 30000 $ maybe over 60000$..

Netgain is two much expensive...

Remy 250 series already dominate market ( just my assume..)


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> DAMN... why I never heard of it ...
> 
> Everything run in Korea but I never heard it newspaper or something..
> 
> ...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its been almost two years, but I still haven't heard anything more about this.


----------

